# Beware  of Oklahoma Joe's  JUNK and piss poor customer service!



## FlyFishinX2 (Apr 1, 2020)

A buddy of mine bought an Oklahoma Joe's pellet grill a month ago and to make a long story short:
It didn't work properly right out of the box with temperature fluctuations of over 200 degrees so he called support and they sent him a replacement part which arrived 10 days later. He installed the new part and it didn't make a difference so he called again and they sent him another part which again arrived 10 days later. Installed the part and IT DIDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE.  Called the  again and they sent another part that arrived 10 days later. DIDN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE! Sadly as far as I know good old OK Joe only guarantees his grills for 30 days and thanks to the runaround they have given him the warranty is expired. The really sad part about this whole episode  is that the people that answer the phones at their customer service don't know a damn thing about pellet grills and they tried telling him the way his grill is acting is normal!  "I think that's what pellet grills do ".  
I'd be calling and demanding to talk to a real OK Joe employee and tell him to come pick up his  P.O.S Chinese made grill and give me my money back.

STEER CLEAR OF OKLAHOMA JOES!


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 1, 2020)

Check out the Masterbuilt G560.
It makes the pellet smokers obsolete.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 1, 2020)

My OKJ highland offset had been nothing less than awesome for me. Perhaps they should have stuck to a more manual design. I’ve never really had a desire to own a pellet grill but I admit the Masterbuilt gravity feed grill does intrigue me. As far as customer service goes I had no trouble at all getting a replacement thermometer for my offset when the supplied one got some foggy moisture after the first time it rained. I’m sure that the customer service issues your friend had are just one side of a multifaceted experience. I honestly can’t complain about my product or my version of customer service. It’s not really fair to judge an entire organization on any single experience. Hopefully more of the people have the experience like mine and not like your friend. Take care and be safe out there.
G


----------



## chew-this (Apr 1, 2020)

The temp gauge on the OKJ is crap...spend $10 - $20 on a new one.


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Apr 2, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> My OKJ highland offset had been nothing less than awesome for me. Perhaps they should have stuck to a more manual design. I’ve never really had a desire to own a pellet grill but I admit the Masterbuilt gravity feed grill does intrigue me. As far as customer service goes I had no trouble at all getting a replacement thermometer for my offset when the supplied one got some foggy moisture after the first time it rained. I’m sure that the customer service issues your friend had are just one side of a multifaceted experience. I honestly can’t complain about my product or my version of customer service. It’s not really fair to judge an entire organization on any single experience. Hopefully more of the people have the experience like mine and not like your friend. Take care and be safe out there.
> G


I didn't say he had any issue getting parts. What I was trying to insinuate was that the people answering the phone really weren't OK Joe  employees but are an independent answering service. Why else would they be telling someone "I think that's what a pellet grill is suppose to do sir".
It is "fair" to judge an entire organization based on one experience when it is this bad. First impressions are the lasting impression.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nothing makes other cooking styles obsolete imo, folks wanting to make something seem the best since sliced bread often post such silliness lol, I will have 1 sometime this summer I hope but might wait on the larger version, I aint trading or selling any cooker, they all have good and bad points and no 1 will do it all.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your friend's problems (why isn't he posting here asking for advice - the combined knowledge of the pellet masters here must be way above the whole ok joe team).

Like someone else said above: My exoerience with ok joe products is not half bad. Got their reverse flow smoker with charcoal basket for 199$. It has its weaknesses, which i was aware of before hand.

It leaked , paint on top of the fire box peeled off. But again...i knew all about this before purchase it. Had some mods done...i couldnt be happier.

These days customer service sucks for high end items, let alone for few hubdred dollar smoker made overseas. Throw in the current crisis...you'll be happy if someone picks up.

The other day i called a law enforcement line for a non-urgent issue. The same line is for certain emergencies (not 911). The recorded message "our offices are now closed". It was weekday at noon.


----------



## negolien (Apr 2, 2020)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> I didn't say he had any issue getting parts. What I was trying to insinuate was that the people answering the phone really weren't OK Joe  employees but are an independent answering service. Why else would they be telling someone "I think that's what a pellet grill is suppose to do sir".
> It is "fair" to judge an entire organization based on one experience when it is this bad. First impressions are the lasting impression.




Well considering this issue happened to 'your friend' u actually weren't a part of the phone calls or anything so how is it u know anything? Just saying.. Third hand info isn't usually very reliable.


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Apr 2, 2020)

negolien said:


> Well considering this issue happened to 'your friend' u actually weren't a part of the phone calls or anything so how is it u know anything? Just saying.. Third hand info isn't usually very reliable.



And you weren't part of the phone call nor the third hand info which makes your speculation seem pretty moronic.

Just sayin.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 2, 2020)

chew-this said:


> The temp gauge on the OKJ is crap...spend $10 - $20 on a new one.


That was exactly what I did and my replacements were much better and are still working great to this day. Thanks for that great suggestion.
G


----------



## negolien (Apr 3, 2020)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> And you weren't part of the phone call nor the third hand info which makes your speculation seem pretty moronic.
> 
> Just sayin.


 lol whatever good luck with whatever welcome to ignore


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 3, 2020)

negolien

F
 FlyFishinX2
  Let it go Gentlemen...
Yes, first hand experience provides the most credible Review...But...That doesn't mean, one of Our Own passing along a friend or relatives experience is of no value.
Before I drop several hundred dollars on a smoker, I want as much input as I can get...JJ


----------

